# When good peaches go bad...



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I had about 30 peaches left in the box last night, they weren't quite ripe so I let them sit overnight, figured I'd finish them off today. So I went into the box this AM, and about half of them were MOLDY. :yuck: I picked them over VERY carefully, and carefully washed the decent looking ones. Had just enough to make a batch of peach jam. When I inspected them, I could see that the moldy ones were the ones that got bruised, and quite a few in the bottom of the box were bruised.  What a bummer! Next time I get peaches, I'm just going to process until I drop, and who cares if they're a little underripe! Also going to store them in the dark cool basement next time.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

How frustrating! Peaches are one of my favorite home canned fruits, and as we cannot grow them in our climate, one of the few things I purchase to then bring home and can. It seems like the peaches are so very bruisable, especially when they get ripe. What I've always done is when I bring the box of peaches home, I carefully take them out of the box and lay them on several layers of newspaper on the floor without letting them touch each other. Then, you can see each one and process the ones that are getting ripest the quickest and if one goes bad, it won't spread to the others. Hope this helps for next time!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks siletz! That's a good idea, I will do that next time.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel your pain! I had some go bad overnight out of the first bushel I processed. I bought another bushel and half yesterday that had just been picked and am getting them canned/frozen/spiced/salsa'd as fast as I can. They won't last another day.
I do this to myself but the peaches are so good this year! Thank goodness my watermelons will last long enough for me to get the peaches done.

A walk in cooler would sure be nice!


----------

